# Paragon living blade



## PhiloPharynx (Aug 1, 2010)

I am playing in the campaign and trying to avoid spoilers.  We just defeated Madness and rescued Dassen.  I had the living blade and I now I find that as a paragon artifact it went back to a +2 weapon.  What's up with a paragon artifact with a heroic item enhancement bonus?  I can understand losing the other abilities, but going backwards in the bonus seems bad and unbalancing to the math the game was designed around.  

It feel like you have to make a choice between doing something that keeps the flavor of the game and doing the intelligent thing.

I'm hoping this was just a typo that will be corrected soon.

Comments?


----------



## Bercilak (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree to an extent.
I would have liked to have seen the Blade with multiple levels of power that were extended into the Paragon classes, and not just a reset. Seems like it could have been structured like a character class's abilities. It gets this at level 1 Concordance, this at level 5 Concordance, this at level 8 Concordance. At level 12 Concordance, it replaces the level 1 concordance with "X". Etc. And then the magic bonus could have stacked linearly, as well.

However, I'm not sure that worrying about the game-balancing effects of a +1 weapon is necessarily the right way to go. The player in my game with the blade is happy to have an artifact because of how good he feels about his character (and in my game, the players pick their own magic items--I don't give them out unless they are story-based--so he could easily have picked up something that is more combat effective than the Blade). If the loss of the +1 bonus for a couple of levels feels that detrimental, then I'd say look for another magic weapon. Otherwise, relish your character's role as the guardian of the forests and the scourge of the trillith.

And this seems like a conversation to have with your GM, too. He/she has errata power above and beyond Morrus and crew. 

And, welcome to the boards!

--Berc


----------

